# 2009 Tarmac Comp vs 2009 Roubaix Comp



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Okay, I've seen a bit of back and forth on the forum regarding the 2009 Tarmac versus the 2009 Roubaix. I am this close, holding fingers about 1/4 inch apart, to paying off a 2009 Roubaix Comp. Before the final payoff I need to know if the 2009 Tarmac Comp is as comfortable as the 2009 Roubaix Comp. I am not looking for something that will completely erase the feel of the road but something that will dampen the road enough so as to make the road surface tolerable. Yet, I would like a responsive ride. For those who have ridden both, of comparable levels, please share your thoughts with me.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you've ridden both right? ride both and then decide...


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i tested both back to back except it was the elite models, the tarmac was great for me lively and fun, as long as your on and here is the key word, tarmac!!!! as soon as i hit any stretches of road that were in any way rough i thought i was going to die,

i felt no slower on the roubaix yet i was more comfortable and my teeth werent chattering when i went over the same stretches of rough road, i also changed out the tires to the all condition pro which made the bike for me as lively as the tarmac yet still retaining its comfort,

i made the logical choice, im not a racer, why buy a bike that i could be feeling very uncomfortable on after 50 miles, i can go all day on the roubaix, no pain no fatigue, on a bike that i can cruise on at 20 miles per hour and doesnt hold me back when i hammer,

the more comfortable you are, the harder you can push the longer you can ride and you enjoy it all the more, but thats only my experience you need to try them for yourself though, i did, and it wasnt that easy of a choice, i took the sensible approach though and im glad i did, i have the bike less than 3 months and ive racked up nearly 1000 miles on her already


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

foofighter said:


> you've ridden both right? ride both and then decide...


I used to own a 2005 Tarmac Comp. I sold it last summer because it was not comfortable for me. I was just wondering if the 2009 version rode differently than the 2005 version. My LBS doesn't have a Tarmac in stock and the next closest shop that does sell Specialized bikes frowns on allowing people to ride bikes unless they are committed to buying. I've ridden a 2009 Roubaix Elite and it felt great. I was just wondering what the experience of other on the forum was.


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just bought a Roubaix expert. It took a little time to get used to since it does flex much more than my previous bike; this bothered me for the first couple of days. It is kind of like having suspension on the rough roads. Given that, however, I can ride the bike for hours on end and not get uncomfortable. Personally I love the bike and feel like I made the right choice.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Tire make, model, size, and inflation pressure all significantly affect ride quality. Unless the same tire conditions are used, i don't think comparing similar frames is necessarily valid.

For especially rough roads, there is merit in using 25mm tires, as they can tolerate typically 15 psi lower inflation pressures, for the same rider weight. 
Very little difference in measured rolling resistance between 23 & 25mm , from what I've read. Small weight penalty, the 25mm are 25-50g heavier, depending on Mfr.

The Michelin recommended tire pressures in chart below, are just a starting point. For exmpl, I weigh 170 lbs, and ride 700-23 tires inflated to 105-110 psi, somewhat below the recommended pressures. 
.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

skibud2 said:


> I just bought a Roubaix expert. It took a little time to get used to since it does flex much more than my previous bike; this bothered me for the first couple of days. It is kind of like having suspension on the rough roads. Given that, however, I can ride the bike for hours on end and not get uncomfortable. Personally I love the bike and feel like I made the right choice.


Skibud,

I have been weighing whether the Roubaix Comp is worth $400 more than the Roubaix Elite. On the one hand, the Comp comes with a full 105 groupo - brakes and all - which is attractive to me (I am concerned about the black finish on the groupo - will it scratch easily?). On the other hand, the Elite is nearly fully decked out with 105 (except for the crank, bottom bracket and brakes). I am assuming that the crank (Shimano R600, I believe) and bottom bracket (Shimano Tiagra level) are solid and durable. That consideration would be what would keep me from buying the Elite. All that to ask you if you have had any issues with the crank and bottom bracket in your riding?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the comp is not worth 400 more than the elite, i dont know about you but i could upgrade my wheels crank and brakes to full 105 for a lot less than 400, but then again for what? after nearly 1000 miles on the bike im having no componant issues, as i said already, buy the comp if you think the paint job is worth it, otherwise save your money


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> the comp is not worth 400 more than the elite, i dont know about you but i could upgrade my wheels crank and brakes to full 105 for a lot less than 400, but then again for what? after nearly 1000 miles on the bike im having no componant issues, as i said already, buy the comp if you think the paint job is worth it, otherwise save your money


DF

For what it's worth, the paint scheme is exactly the same on both bikes. My concern originally was the "generic" Shimano crank, the Tiagra level bottom bracket and no name brake calipers. Having test ridden an Elite I am more inclined to purchase it. I am also concerned about the black finish of the 105 groupo on the Comp. I'm afraid that it's going to get dinged up and start looking like crap. The Elite has a regular old silver finish on its components. At least if that gets scratched it won't be silver showing through black.

If nothing else, this is exactly what I was looking for . . . . words from someone experienced on the bike. If I may ask, what bikes did you own prior to your Roubaix? Just curious.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

you need to ask PJ about the crank and bottom bracket, he knows all about it but he assured me its a decent and durable crank,

the 2009 roubaix elite and comp are 2 different colours, the comp is quick step and the elite is black with a grey stripe, i dont know why theyre both the same colour where you are,

at the moment im the proud owner of a 2009 XTR equipped stumpjumper fsr and a 2008 SX trail 2, im more mountain biker but in the last months i had a craving for a road bike and settled on the roubaix elite, i have to say i enjoy it just as much as my trail and freeride sessions but i dont tell my hardcore MTB friends this


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Having seen both bikes in person, I can't tell the difference. Take a look at the pictures from the Specialized website and tell me if you see a difference in the color schemes on the frames:


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I will be going with the Roubaix Comp. Specialized is offering rebates on all models higher than the Elite. Until May 31st the Comp at my LBS is $2200 - the same price as the Elite.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

you should go for it then, sounds like a good deal, i havent seen that colour comp before looks like a blue tint compared to the elites black, in my part of the world the comp is the quick step colour, i forgot they vary their colour schemes like that


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Rob,

I have not had any problems with the crank or the bottom bracket. I have put about ~1.5K miles on the bike this season. Overall, I am very happy. Just got back from a 50 mile ride.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

skibud2 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I have not had any problems with the crank or the bottom bracket. I have put about ~1.5K miles on the bike this season. Overall, I am very happy. Just got back from a 50 mile ride.


skibud2,

Good. I was concerned about the lower level of the bottom bracket. I have decided to go with the Comp because it is priced the same as the Elite right now - with instant rebate from Specialized ($400 dollar savings). My LBS has already got one in for me and I would hate to tell him that I'm not interested after he went to bat for me. He's switching out the bar tape and saddle to black and changing out the wheelset.

Thank you for your response and for your willingness to tell me about your experience.

Rob


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

rosborn said:


> skibud2,
> 
> Good. I was concerned about the lower level of the bottom bracket. I have decided to go with the Comp because it is priced the same as the Elite right now - with instant rebate from Specialized ($400 dollar savings). My LBS has already got one in for me and I would hate to tell him that I'm not interested after he went to bat for me. He's switching out the bar tape and saddle to black and changing out the wheelset.
> 
> ...



Rob,

I am assuming that you are thinking that I have the elite; I actually have the expert, which has the Ultegra crankset. However, I am sure the 105 crankset will be perfectly good. 

-Skibud2


----------



## rloyola0426 (Mar 26, 2009)

You should try looking into the saxo bank color scheme too. I just bought mine in the saxo color and sometimes i find myself just standing there staring at it.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

skibud2 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I am assuming that you are thinking that I have the elite; I actually have the expert, which has the Ultegra crankset. However, I am sure the 105 crankset will be perfectly good.
> 
> -Skibud2


Skibud2,

You're right, I had. I wanted an Expert and would have waited as long as necessary to get one but my LBS has searched high and low for one and has been unable to find one in my size - 58 cm. So, I have had to "settle" for a Comp. That's fine. The 105 groupo will work fine for me until I have to upgrade to the new Ultegra groupo.

Sorry for the confusion.

Rob


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

rosborn said:


> Okay, I've seen a bit of back and forth on the forum regarding the 2009 Tarmac versus the 2009 Roubaix. I am this close, holding fingers about 1/4 inch apart, to paying off a 2009 Roubaix Comp. Before the final payoff I need to know if the 2009 Tarmac Comp is as comfortable as the 2009 Roubaix Comp. I am not looking for something that will completely erase the feel of the road but something that will dampen the road enough so as to make the road surface tolerable. Yet, I would like a responsive ride. For those who have ridden both, of comparable levels, please share your thoughts with me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


I only compared the 2008 models, but my answer would be "no". The Tarmac Elite/Comp was definitely a noticeably rougher ride than the Roubaix. I'm kind of sensitive, but for me it bordered on painful on my hands after 10 miles or so. The 2008 Roubaix base was really flexy and relatively sluggish, though. I thought the "Expert" level of both bikes was a significant improvement. The next level up was even better. I found all Tarmacs to be be stiff and responsive, the more expensive the nicer the ride (the top end one I currently own has a stiffer feel, but I know I wouldn't have cared - it just has really nice road buzz absorbtion). I found all Roubaix to be cushy and a pleasant ride, the more expensive the frame the stiffer and more responsive the ride became (in 2008 I don't think it ever came to the Tarmac level, but in 2009 the top end frame is different and sounds like it gets very close).

Unfortunately, the Tarmac Elite and Comp frames are the same (according to the specs on Specialized's website), there's a jump at the Expert frame, then again for the Pro frame.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

PaulRivers said:


> I only compared the 2008 models, but my answer would be "no". The Tarmac Elite/Comp was definitely a noticeably rougher ride than the Roubaix. I'm kind of sensitive, but for me it bordered on painful on my hands after 10 miles or so. The 2008 Roubaix base was really flexy and relatively sluggish, though. I thought the "Expert" level of both bikes was a significant improvement. The next level up was even better. I found all Tarmacs to be be stiff and responsive, the more expensive the nicer the ride (the top end one I currently own has a stiffer feel, but I know I wouldn't have cared - it just has really nice road buzz absorbtion). I found all Roubaix to be cushy and a pleasant ride, the more expensive the frame the stiffer and more responsive the ride became (in 2008 I don't think it ever came to the Tarmac level, but in 2009 the top end frame is different and sounds like it gets very close).
> 
> Unfortunately, the Tarmac Elite and Comp frames are the same (according to the specs on Specialized's website), there's a jump at the Expert frame, then again for the Pro frame.


Paul,

Thank you for the feedback. I was set to pull the trigger on a 2009 Roubaix Expert, despite the fact that my LBS had gotten a Roubaix Comp for me. Unfortunately, my LBS could not find an Expert for me. So, I will be happy with my Comp and upgrade when and if necessary. 

I used to have a 2005 Tarmac Comp and found the ride just too harsh for me.

I pick up my new bike on Saturday.

Rob


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

rosborn said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. I was set to pull the trigger on a 2009 Roubaix Expert, despite the fact that my LBS had gotten a Roubaix Comp for me. Unfortunately, my LBS could not find an Expert for me. So, I will be happy with my Comp and upgrade when and if necessary.
> 
> ...


If you found an older Tarmac to be to rough of a ride, I definitely think you made the right decision going with the Roubaix.

However, that being said I personally wouldn't just deal with the lower end model just because the bike shop couldn't figure out how to get an Expert. I really felt the level of the frame made a difference in ride quality and enjoyment of riding. Once you have a frame, there's nothing you can do to upgrade it except buy an entirely new frame.

I personally (and I'm just babbling here, you're 100% free to read and disregard) would consider doing one of two things -
1. Find a bike shop outside of town, even if it's a 2 to 4 hour drive, that has the Expert level bikes in stock and in your size and buy it there.
2. If you still have an older bike with 105 or above components (you could do it with others, just probably not worth it) you could buy a Specialized Roubaix Pro frame for $1900 and for around $100 to $150 the shop should be able to move all your old components to the new frame. So it would cost about the same as the bike you're buying.

I liked this idea for 2 reasons:
1. I just really like the sound of the new top end 2009 Roubaix frames - I have a 2007 Tarmac SL and it's responsive and vibration absorbing, but almost *to* responsive, it's a little twitchy on the downhill. Some people disagree, but a number of other people have felt the same thing. On the other hand, the older Roubaix's are kind of boring to ride - great at absorbing vibration, but kind of slow in their handling and just not a very exciting ride. The latest Roubaix's sound (both from the marketing claims and what people have written about them here on bikeforums) like they've split the difference - more exciting than the old Roubaix's, but less twitchy than the Tarmac. Less sharp at cornering, but more stable on the downhill.
2. You can upgrade wheels/components/etc if you want "as you go" if you start with a great frame.

Of course I'm sure you have your own thoughts - perhaps you feel committed to buying the bike the shop already ordered in for you for good reasons. I just felt in my test riding that I couldn't have cared less which of the wheels and components I tried out (105? Ultegra? Dura-Ace? Didn't even notice a difference), but the frame made noteable difference in how much fun it was to ride, and I wouldn't want to end up with a frame I was less happy with.

Have fun riding!


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Paul,

I dig what you're saying. However, I have two limiting factors affecting my overall budget - I have two kids in college and I don't currently have a road bike that I can switch parts out for a higher end frame. I do have a plan though. My plan is this - I've already got the Comp paid for. I intend on buying a Pro frameset next year, having my LBS switch out the components of the Comp to the Pro frameset and, then, upgrading at some point to a higher level groupo. My main thing right now is getting on a bike this year.

Thank you, though, for the advice. It did not fall on deaf ears.

Rob


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> you need to ask PJ about the crank and bottom bracket, he knows all about it but he assured me its a decent and durable crank,
> 
> the 2009 roubaix elite and comp are 2 different colours, the comp is quick step and the elite is black with a grey stripe, i dont know why theyre both the same colour where you are,
> 
> at the moment im the proud owner of a 2009 XTR equipped stumpjumper fsr and a 2008 SX trail 2, im more mountain biker but in the last months i had a craving for a road bike and settled on the roubaix elite, i have to say i enjoy it just as much as my trail and freeride sessions but i dont tell my hardcore MTB friends this


DF,

I owe you an apology. You are absolutely right, they are different colors. I couldn't tell until I got both bikes outside, in the sunlight, but the Comp that I posted a picture of has a blueish hue to it while the Elite is black.

Rob


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> you should go for it then, sounds like a good deal, i havent seen that colour comp before looks like a blue tint compared to the elites black, in my part of the world the comp is the quick step colour, i forgot they vary their colour schemes like that


DF,

Okay, so check this out . . . . I picked up my bike last evening. My LBS just got done checking on the rebate program through Specialized to make sure it he had it right. Between the rebate and his normal price I ended up paying $1,880 for the bike. Mind you, the bike's MSRP is $2,700. Plus, he told me that Specialized is extending the program for another month. I walked out of the LBS with a new pair of SIDI shoes, new LOOK pedals, upgraded wheels, bottle cages and water bottle for $2,260. That's around what I had expected to pay for a Roubaix Elite originally.

Rob


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

now that's an awesome price!!!! what a deal


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the older low end roubaix models may have been a little flexy but the new elite and comp are not, certainly not at my weight anyway and it definately wasnt against the tarmac i tested it against which is apparently one of the stiffest production bikes today,

i think many want the new fact is construction but really what is it? 200 grams saved maybe, the new elite and comp have the same huge downtube bottom bracket head tube the same seat stays and the same curves, its a lower grade carbon and uses the triple mono technology but its not a noodle anymore,

the wheels also make a difference, i have just upgraded to a set of new ultegra SL wheels, guy in the shop who bought a roubaix expert didnt want them so i was like yes please, they make quite a difference compared to the stock wheels, the hubs roll a lot better, the silent clutch is nice, theyre lighter and stiffer making the bike noticable livelier, they also look cool with out being stupidly flash.


----------



## Maartin (Nov 6, 2001)

*Riding the Roubaix or Tarmac 09 back to back*

I just road both 09's to compare. One big difference is the Roubaix has 25 mm tires and the Tarmac 23 mm tires. I actually tried both but not with the same wheel tires which would of been best. Both bikes are really nice. I would be happy with either but i am going with the Tarmac. I decided to go with the Tarmac due to the spec and i have no problem bending my back and like the lower closer stem. I ride solo and the Roubaix's higher handlebar means more wind resistance. I like to hunker down and grind it out when i am doing long distance. I really did not feel much road quality difference because the road was smooth. I think it would take long rides with both to really feel the difference and the shops frown on that. (understandably) If you were doing distance i am sure the Roubaix or a Cervelo RS would be better. I rarely have the time. The Roubaix was slightly longer and more stretched out. My hands were higher but farther out. With the Tarmac your hands are down further but closer which I am use to. The tarmac is smoother than my Cannondale 6/13 so for me it is more plush while being fast. I do not find it nervous. It is your basic race fit as far as i can tell. The Roubaix is easier to ride handle etc but not as snappy but the difference is not huge. Like i said either would of made me happy. Actually I rode a number of other bikes and was impressed by most. The latest generation of bikes have gotten really good and if you buy a high end Trek, felt, cannondale, Cervelo, Ridley Look etc you are going to be happy. Try them and see what feels and fits best. There is no best bike anymore.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

darkest_fugue said:


> the comp is not worth 400 more than the elite, i dont know about you but i could upgrade my wheels crank and brakes to full 105 for a lot less than 400, but then again for what? after nearly 1000 miles on the bike im having no componant issues, as i said already, buy the comp if you think the paint job is worth it, otherwise save your money


I just bought the 2010 Specialized Roubaix Elite Comp for $1600. I got a very nice deal on the bike.


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

I have found these older posts intriguing but I am wondering if this still applies today. I am looking for a more comfortable ride than my current 2005 Blue RC4. I wasn't real happy with the Trek Madone (too short a top tube and the head tube too short) and the Orbea Opal was also too aggressive. I rode a 2010 Roubaix Expert and a 2011 Tarmac. I loved the comfort of the Roubaix but it felt a bit less responsive and slower than the Tarmac. This may improve when I put my Dura-Ace wheels on. 
I have heard that Spec. has significantly improved the overall comfort of their newer Tarmac's with a taller head tube. Since my test rides were only 20-30 minutes, I'm still lead to wonder what my body will feel like after a 60+ mile ride through the hills. I'm not a racer but I like to ride hard and power up hills. I'm ok with sacrificing a bit of performance to feel better after a long day in the saddle, but if the Tamac is close to the comfort level and a better climber and maintains momentum better than the Roubaix...
Any new thoughts on this subject are much appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of thoughts...

I don't know what year Madone you rode, but I'm somewhat surprised that you'd find the TT too short. Treks generally are thought of as having slightly longer reach, with Specs being longer yet. Back around '08 Trek offered the Madones in Pro and Performance fit, with the latter having taller HT's, so maybe you rode a Pro. 

As far as geo is concerned, FWIW Trek has (quietly) moved some of their road bike line closer to the Tarmac and some C'dales. Specs standard geo (to my knowledge) hasn't changed since this thread, so I think you may be mistaken re: the 'Tarmac's taller HT' comment. 

Regarding ride/ handling, I share your preferences for Tarmac's handling over the Roubaix's. IMO you can come close to having the Roubaix's comfort while retaining the Tarmac's handling simply by running 25c tires. They allow a rider to inflate to lower pressures, adding to the inherent comfort of the tires. I could tell a noticable difference when switching from 23c's on my '08 Comp. As you mentioned, wheelsets also play a role in ride quality, but (IME) to a lesser degree. 

HTH...


----------



## mttopslapshot (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks for the input, PJ, you make some great points. I rode the 2011 Madone 6.5 H2 geo. You are correct, the Madone does have a long TT @ 586 mm compared to both the Tarmac and Roubaix @ 582. Maybe it had a really short stem on it because I definitely felt a bit cramped. The Head tube may have played into to it as well. The Madone's HT is 210 cm, right b/t the Roubaix @ 225 and the Tarmac @ 205cm. My LBS insists that the Tarmac has recently changed the height of the HT but you're also correct here as I looked at the archives and found it to be the same since 2009. 
Last point - I rode both bikes again today with my DA 7700 wheels. I still felt faster on the Tarmac. That bike just jumps off the pavement. the Roubaix is not far behind though. I'm still leaning towards the Roub. as I can't descend to save my life (I think the longer seat stays, wheelbase and slacker headtube will help considerably) and my body feels older everyday. I think I may be best served sacrificing a bit of speed for the comfort and steadiness of the Roub. The 2010 Roubaix Expert w/ full Ultegra is priced at $2500 (and beautiful with the deep blue and grey). The 2011 Tarmac Comp is $2700 or $2800. 
hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

From what you've offered I think the Roubaix is your better choice. The Tarmac is the slightly more agile_ feeling _bike, but some of that is attributed to weight, possibly gearing, the shorter wheelbase and quicker handling. The Roubaix is by no means a slouch and (as you mentioned) will be the more stable descender due to the longer wheelbase and higher trail.


----------

